# Decaff is the unhealthy option, say scientists



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2005)

* Decaff is the unhealthy option, say scientists *





*Author: *Jeremy Laurance   *Source: *The Independent 




*Title: *Decaff is the unhealthy option, say scientists

Decaffeinated coffee may be worse for drinkers' health than the caffeine-laden kind, scientists reported yesterday. 

In the first randomised study of the two coffees, researchers found that the decaffeinated variety raises the level of fats and "bad" cholesterol in the blood more than caffeinated blends.

*Options:*   [*Read Full Story*] *[Original Article @ Wrens Nest]*


----------



## mantis (Dec 27, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> * Decaff is the unhealthy option, say scientists *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


76 years ago when i was younger
i got to a conclusion
scientists are a bunch of crooks
that are used by corporations 
to help them sell
hence moi do not believe scientists
moi consider this the scientific thing to do
eat, drink, do whatevers

(do you like my poem?)


----------



## jazkiljok (Dec 27, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> * Decaff is the unhealthy option, say scientists *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why we hate science. every year a new report to contradict the last one.


----------



## mantis (Dec 27, 2005)

jazkiljok said:
			
		

> why we hate science. every year a new report to contradict the last one.


ohthat's what i was trying to communicate
why doesnt grammar help me?!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 27, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> * Decaff is the unhealthy option, say scientists *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*YES!  *


----------



## green meanie (Dec 27, 2005)

I knew decaf was the work of the devil. Finally, this proves it!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 27, 2005)

There is a lot that can be taken from studies.  There are also thousands of studies that should be ignored.  Studies, studies, studies.  If one follows a basic common sense approach to one's daily life (nutrition, activities, etc.) one can not only survive but thrive in life.

But, comes along, on occassion new information that refutes once "common sense" and we must adapt to a new better point of view.  We are fotunate to live deep into a trial and error era and much science backs our "common sense" and refutes formerly accepted truths.

I do not drink coffee, "de-caf" nor "caf."  A psychological, emotional and physical dependence that tastes icky.

Cool article Bob.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2005)

Ouch! What about decaf soda, then?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2005)

See the Wrens Nest article for info on how they make the beans decaf. Eww.

My understanding is, decaf sodas simply don't have it added in, as most soda ingrediants are caffine free.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm safe, then?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm safe, then?



Don't drink soda.

Do we know of how many times these findings have been repeated?


----------

